# Almera GTI Fascia Removal



## *Tone* (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi all,

Got a quick question about my almera gti(1999) - probably quite simple for most of you but I'm a bit dumb when it comes to cars so hopefully somone can point me in the right direction.

Basically I want to remove the small tray underneath the heating controls and replace it with a standard DIN shaped unit which will carry an lcd display for my mp3 player. My question are:

1) Do I have to pull off the fascia to remove the tray?
2) If so, can I just lever the fascia surround off with a screwdriver or do I need to remove buttons first? I'm a bit worried about breaking anything so an explanation from someone would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i'm not positive about an almera, but my sentra you just have to unscrew one screw and use a tiny screwdriver to pry out some clips. The defroster and hazard buttons are attached, but all you have to do is take the harnesses out and it comes right out. 

Takes less than 5 minutes


----------



## *Tone* (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks,

I'll give that a go and let you know how I get on.

When i removed the ashtray I think i noticed a screw there - does that sound similar?

Tony


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

do you have a pic of your center dash area? that might make it easier on me


----------



## *Tone* (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

Can't do my own pic at the moment but this one is pretty similar:

http://www.mariohifi.it/Impianti/Almera/sorgente.jpg

Basically I want to remove the box directly underneath the heating controls - at the very bottom of the pic you can make out the cigarette lighter on the left and the ashtray to the right of that.

Tony


----------

